#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-02-02
<AldenIsZen> Hello fellow Georgians!
<kevinf311-lap> o/
<kevinf311-lap> although, i'm in MD now
<fignew> wow
<AldenIsZen> cool, Brunswick here.
<fignew> nice, I drive down to Saint Simons pretty often
<kevinf311-lap> i try to make it back down to Atlanta whenever i can
<AldenIsZen> I love it here. Beats NW LA BIG TIME.
<kevinf311-lap> *nod*
<fignew> different pace
 * AldenIsZen ahs only flown through ATL, never watned to stop there. lol
<fignew> lol, well that's my home :)
<kevinf311-lap> it's nice having things around that are both close AND open 
<kevinf311-lap> everything seems to shut down at 8pm here
<fignew> ugh, I hate that. 8pm is when I start to wake up :)
<kevinf311-lap> right?!
<kevinf311-lap> well, not so much anymore
<kevinf311-lap> but when i was in atlanta
<kevinf311-lap> night owl extraordinaire 
<fignew> good times
<AldenIsZen> Yes, I wish there was somewhere to go in Brunswick, but even Shreveport all you had was bars and casinos.. and I dont' hardly drink or gamble.
<AldenIsZen> Anyone had any success with webdav and Nautilus?
<collinp> I live in hichtown, Georgia.
<collinp> hicktown*
<AldenIsZen> Where is hicktown, Brantley county?
<collinp> Up in the mountains.
<AldenIsZen> Know any cajuns?
<fignew> :)
<fignew> This channel used to be very busy
